

Ask HN: Online Training for Continuous Delivery, End to End? - geesamba

Does anyone know of a place with a video walkthrough of the process of setting up a one button deploy webapp from start to finish?<p>Something that shows how that person&#x2F;team glues together all the major tools&#x2F;services.  It doesn&#x27;t matter what web framework&#x2F;language, really.  Just something that shows how to build, test, stage, deploy, and monitor an internet facing webapp.<p>For example, how to chain together and really use services like github, new relic, loggly, cloud passage, chef, puppet, etc on ec2 or heroku.<p>I&#x27;ve got a lot of the pieces, but I&#x27;d like to see how someone puts theirs together.  It might not be 100% exact to my situation, I get that.  It&#x27;s not the tools so much as demonstrating the power of the finished&#x2F;integrated capability.<p>I want to answer the question of: &quot;What does a leading edge CI&#x2F;CD stack feel like?&quot;<p>I keep hearing &quot;you have to dive in&quot; and &quot; it&#x27;ll take time to figure out what works&quot; and &quot;it&#x27;s a process, not a destination.&quot;  All valid points.  But I&#x27;d like to dive in while following a known-good path and start improving from there.  And I&#x27;m willing to pay to save a lot of time&#x2F;miscues while avoiding bad habits.
======
deepak56
Not exactly what you are looking for, but we are trying to incorporate this
issue into our course structure at www.codeyelp.com (not released yet). Even
if you do not want to enrol, this type of end-to-end deployment video should
be released soon.

~~~
geesamba
Ill keep my eye on your site for that. Thanks.

